# 1/16th scale FIGURES?



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy Gents, Romans and Mr. McGovern :freak:

I'm hoping to find a scale Female figure hopefully 1/16th or a tad smaller
as Females can be smaller then men anyways.

It's for my RC Early Tiger Tank project and I want to do what this 
guy did....How cool and what an original idea.....except I think that
a proper BLOND would be more fitting as a Wehrmacht commander 
and with cleavage ...oh yeah! 

Thanks!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I believe that the Legend Nose Art series is in 1/16. And they do have cleavage. In fact, that's mostly all they're wearing...cleavage. So the uniform will be up to you.

Oh, and there are a number of resin MaK figures but I think mostly 1/20 scale. Might be too small.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you!! I found one that will be absolutely perfect!

Danke!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

a lot of resin figures are 120mm scale which is commonly stated to be the equivalent of 1/16 but its not... they tend to be large when placed with 1/16 armor. 

Yes I know some people are taller, shorter, etc. than each other, but its something to consider.

Only a few companies like S&T actually make 1/16 figures meant to go with the Tamiya kits. But they dont make girl type figures.

You might try to make your own... although it will probably be 120mm and not 1/16. Start with a blank girl type resin figure and sculpt a uniform with epoxy putty. Tamiya's 1/16 boxed German Panzer commander can supply some detail parts like a hat.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sounds good and thanks but what blank type resin figures are there in 1/16th scale? I'm pretty good with detail work like that. 

Do you run RC tanks? I'm only beginning mine and having a 'blast' ohhhh that was bad!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

flukie,

Thanks for thinking of me, but I like my girls larger - like 1/1 scale. :devil:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yeah...but too bad you have to lure them in with candy and money before you lock them up downstairs! :tongue::wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Hmmm...candy and money. I think ya got someting there, Flukey old sock. That's gotta be cheaper than chloroform.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might find a blank resin girl type figure or nude figure you could modify. 

I have built several of the Tamiya 1/16 RC tanks. Their old ones like the Sherman and King Tiger are repulsive POS's. But the new stuff like the Pershing, Tiger I, KV are really sweet (but they should be for $1100 or so). I have also built all the old Bandai 1/15 RC tanks.

I may get one of those big 1/6 or 1/4 metal tanks to mess with. But I want them to be super detailed not a big plain yard ornament.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool! I would do anything to get my hands on a Tamiya sound system for my tank. 

I'm starting this new adventure and hobby with a Heng Long Tiger but when I'm done! whatch out!

I'm doing many of my own custom work ( where I can ) including my own recoil unit...magnetic NOT moter driven...with the right springs more realistic and QUIET! 

I just ordered the metal gears and this outfit from Japan on ebay sells just the Tamiya 1/16 tiger parts tree's. I'm looking to get the tree that has the Barrel, all the tools, hatches and other goodies.

Here is what I have done to the Radio Operators mini gun so far.
Thats a .40 mil optic and I will be using a 24000mcd cool white led for the mini gun and a 28000mcd 
for the barrel. 

I also modified the remote so that all 4 actions will take place from one button.
1. Tank wheels jump back. 2. muzzle flash. 3. Gun recoils and 4. Sound.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FOUND ONE! and no chloroform, candy or money was needed! ...well some PayPal funds. 

I saw one other pics of this figure and man are her features rough...almost 
like a cave man or something....I will have to smooth out her brow area etc.

A good start though. Elsa Berlin a 120mm resin kit from Verlinden.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm let us know how that figure is. I have some of the Verlinden figs and they are pretty rough. She doesn't look too feminine. My Verlinden 120mm Infra-red German infantryman is huge too. He is about an inch and a half taller than Dragon's 120mm figures.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I will. 

I only paid 14.00 including shipping on ebay. When it come to figures the painting can make a big difference and if I do just a bit of reshaping I think I can pretty her up a bit. 

I know Verlinden figures need some assembly... I wonder if her head and arms
will be separate pieces?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Typically the head, arms, torso, legs, feet and any equipment are seperate parts. Although the way they are engineered its usually hard to make any real adjustments to the poses without some surgery. Verlinden has good detail and molding but his casting is never user friendly and you will have to remove some ginormous pour stubs.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks that should help.

There is an outfit called American Diorama and they have Female figures,
but I'm not too sure about the fine detail....the seem to be just toss ins
for model car displays...Some are 1/18th scale ....I wonder if that is too small?

http://www.americandiorama.com/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a noticable difference. Remember 120mm figures like Verlinden are more like 1/13. People commonly say 1/16 and 120mm are the same but its just a rough approximation.

1/18 is quite a bit smaller. 

S and T are the only outfit that makes real 1/16 figures to go with tanks but they dont do girl figures. Traditionally model figure (and also railroad) scales and plastic model tank and airplane scales do not mesh exactly. Each one evolved independently and for different reasons.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up! I should be getting my 'Elsa of Berlin' within the next few days.....will see what I can do with her.

After a bit of research The metal gears I ordered are or were direct replacement for the HL factory style metal gears.....I guess they are an alloy style and not the higher grade steel.......will they still be better than the older plastic gears?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im not too familiar with HL stuff... but its a good start for cheaper projects.

Metal gears in RC are not always best. Cheap hard plastic gears suck, but good nylon ones are not bad. The problem with metal gears is wear. Nylon is self lubricating and requires little or no grease. Metal rubbing on metal will wear the gears down Also, metal has no give. This can be the biggest issue. If you have a lot of metal gears in a drive train, and lock up the wheels, you can do one of several things: strip an expensive metal gear, burn up the motor, burn up the speed control, or burn up the battery. At least with plastic you probably strip one or two cheap plastic gears but spare the expensive stuff.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Now why does that make sense? Thanks.

I got lucky and found my HL Tiger almost brand new and by a very local seller on Craigs list....50.00 bucks, extra battery, un opened accessories even the decals were not out on...good their just clear shiny stickers anyways. 

I will keep my gears in place and use the metal ones later on.

I always wanted a large scale Tiger Tank ever since Bob at Galaxy Hobby
in my hood showed me and a Pal the Tamiya Tiger when it first came out ....I will never forget that sound chip! WOW!!! You know the story behind Tamiya's method for obtaining the King Tiger sounds right?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

fluke said:


> WOW!!! You know the story behind Tamiya's method for obtaining the King Tiger sounds right?


The Tamiya sound chip in their Tiger I is based on a recording of the King Tiger engine at the Saumur museum.

I got the Tamiya kit from Rainbow 10 when it was first released. The US price for the basic kit with the tank, motors, sound, computer control board, but with no radio gear, no batteries, charger, etc is around $1100. The RC stuff will add an extra $300 or so. Rainbow 10 sold the Japanese version of the kit which included a Futaba 4 channel radio, 2 batteries and a charger for about $500 plus $60 shipping. The $60 shipping also covered a hardback book a big vinyl Godzilla kit, and some glue. I figure I got the whole deal for less than half of what just the stripped down kit alone would cost in the US. It was VERY good and fun to build. Adjusting it all was slightly tricky. I had the tank on display in my hobby shop and used it to sell the follow up Pershing kit when that came out.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nice deal! From what I have seen on the boards after some guys are done with their HL Tanks they may as well be Tamiya....but then again they usually pay up to 500.00 or more easily on upgrades.

A friend of mine found out that I had a HL Tiger and brought his over.....the only mods he made so far was the Rx18 receiver and the metal gears ....I was putting around while he left me in his dust and that's with the standard motors and tracks....he flew through short cut grass like it was water!

From what I hear unless one goes full out the metal tracks are not worth it anyways....makes the tank heavy, hard on gears and harsh on even stronger motors.

I am rebuilding my HL idler wheels....they will be some what firmly spring loaded with rc bearings...I figure that will help save on track life and add some smoother operation.

keep the tanks lightweight I say Gheesh.....that stupid BB launcher is heavy enough alone....TOSSED that puppy 1st thing and I'm replacing it with a custom built electro magnetic recoil unit...quiet and light weight.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I received the Elsa of Berlin kit today...wow! Its very high quality ...just like a 1/6th or 1/8th figure. I was right...I can bring her 'Cave Man' like brows in a tad and she will be perfect! Very nice!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool glad she is going to work out. I was thinking, too, another company had some 120mm fetish type girls... they had an SS girl, fireman girl, etc. It might be Sol from Korea, although they are now out of business.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks but after further going over her face she is perfect! 

I may have a good buddy of mine paint her face for me as I want her to look good! I can do the uniform and other details but not eyes... especially at 120mm yikes! ...Terry Moore is the Local President of the IPMS Western Wa. and a member of our local Sci-Fi Model club. His work is amazing!

A tweak of her arms, a full tank uniform and wha-lah!


----------



## helen3 (Nov 19, 2012)

*reply*

I have 1/16 Tiger I RC Tank With Smoke And Sound .The Tiger I was a German heavy tank used in World War II, produced from late 1942 as an answer to the challenge of facing the unexpectedly formidable Soviet armor encountered during Operation Barbarossa.
Regards
helen
Nitrotek


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hello Helen!

Ya...und derr Panzer Tiger vas wonderbar iench blowing holes in things! especially when commanded by herr Wittman! 

Mien Tiger's Heng Hong brain went kaput so i'm going for the REAL stuff,
and going ELMOD ...und Tiger sounds! can not wait!

Take care from the U.S. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You see Tamiya has a 1/16 Stalin tank coming out?


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

fluke said:


> FOUND ONE! and no chloroform, candy or money was needed! ...well some PayPal funds.
> 
> I saw one other pics of this figure and man are her features rough...almost
> like a cave man or something....I will have to smooth out her brow area etc.
> ...


She's got the look. SHeee's.... got he look.


----------

